# My home haunt, The Chilling Hour...plans for 2009



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay, I finally got a website up for my haunt, "The Chilling Hour".

www.thechillinghourhaunt.com

Since I am not that savvy with computer technology, there is just the basics up right now. Just a few pics from the last few years. I'll be adding more soon. I will add lots more in progress pictures as I get them.

When I moved from California to Colorado in 2005, I went from having over 300 ToTers to just a handful the first few years. Last year I had over 50, which was good. This year, with my oldest starting middle school and the next door neighbor kid going to high school, I plan on having them post some flyers and get the word out.

I have over 1600 square feet to work with this year not including the large front yard cemetery display and my pirate display in my courtyard. I have a co-worker making a dot room for me this year and another co-worker and his cousin coming in to be actors to add to the six people I had last year.

I have grand plans this year, but my budget is very small. I have been getting free stuff off Craigslist, like fence panels to use for walls, pallets, etc...and I have a ton of props already to fill the space. Some of the rooms this year will be, along with the dot room, will be a spider room, torture chamber, mad doctor room, mummy's tomb, clown room, asylum, a witch's room, and a few others. My goal is to get between 100-150 kids this year!

MM


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice! Can't wait to see what you come up with for this year!

Also, if you are interested, I do some freelance graphic design for home haunters.
I can make logos and small images for your website and if you like it all I ask is for a donation to help with this years haunted house!

See ya 'round!
.


----------

